# PM-833T SCRATCH & DENT SALE



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 8, 2017)

PRECISION MATTHEWS IS ALL OUT OF PM-833T MILLS AND ARE NOT DUE
TO GET ANY MORE FOR 3 MONTHS !

I SOLD MY PM-727M WITH THE IDEA OF REPLACING IT WITH SOMETHING BIGGER .
THEN I FOUND OUT THAT THE PM-932M & PM-833T ARE OUT OF STOCK .

I REALLY WANTED AN 833 , SO I CALLED PM AND TALKED TO MATT .
SEEMS THAT THEY HAD JUST ONE MORE 833 IN THE WAREHOUSE
THAT WAS RETURNED WITH SHIPPING DAMAGE .

THE POOR THING HAD FALLEN OVER BACKWARDS WHILE IN THE CRATE .

THE TRANSFORMER BOX ON THE BACK OF THE COLUMN TOOK THE
BRUNT OF THE FORCE AND THERE ARE A COUPLE OF DEEP SCRATCHES ON THE
BACK OF THE COLUMN .

THE TRANSFORMER IS THERE TO RUN THE 110v ACCESSORIES ON THE 220v MACHINE .
NOTHING THAT CAN'T BE CURED WITH AN EXTENSION CORD .

MATT GAVE ME A DISCOUNT ON THE MACHINE AND EVEN THREW IN FREE SHIPPING .
I SAID SHIP IT !   I SAVED OVER $1000 AND A THREE MONTH WAIT .
THE MACHINE WILL STILL BE UNDER THE 5 YEAR WARRANTY .

    MATT SAID THEY WILL BE REWORKING THE WEBSITE SOON .
THE NEW SITE WILL INCLUDE THE PM-833T AND I AM GUESSING A LOT MORE
THAT WASN'T EXACTLY SHOWCASED ON THE OLD SITE .

THEY HAVE NOT FINALIZED PRICING ON THE BASE 833 BUT THE NEW ONES WILL
HAVE THE STAND , X & Z POWER FEEDS AS OPTIONS INSTEAD OF STANDARD EQUIPMENT .


SCRATCH ! 






DENT !


----------



## tweinke (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice! When it gets up and running I would like to hear a review of that machine.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice! When it gets up and running I would like to hear a review of that machine. 

IT WILL BE AWHILE . WHEN IT GETS HERE I HAVE TO REWIRE THE SHOP TO RUN IT ON 220v . 

ONCE I MOUNT IT ON THE NEW BASE & GET IT ALL BOLTED DOWN & LEVELED , 
I WILL GET TO WORK INSTALLING THE DRO . 

IT WILL BE EASIEST TO COMPARE WITH THE PM-727M THAT I JUST SOLD . 
AFTER 35 YEARS OF RUNNING BRIDGEPORTS , I CAN'T BUT HELP COMPARE 
THE 8-33 WITH THAT INDUSTRY STANDARD .


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 9, 2017)

Glad that worked out for you. Looks like pretty minimal damage, and that's a great price. Cheers, Mike


----------

